# RIP Charlie



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

My friends dog sadly passed away a few months ago.

A tribute video by me

YouTube - A Tribute To Charlie

she was the nicest dog, RIP


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

awww thats just made me cry loads! 

lovely tribute, your friend is lucky to have someone like you to do such a nice gesture, R.I.P doggie xxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## sNo0gIe_SnaIl (Apr 27, 2007)

your tribute to Charlie brought tears to my eyes, it was lovley! your friend is very lucky to have you support her through her tough times.
R.I.P Girl x


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p:sad:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats so sad. RIP Charlie


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks every One


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Good vid


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

RIP Charlie


----------

